# Training Partner Link Down



## nonono90 (Mar 22, 2004)

Can not get the link to work.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Mar 22, 2004)

Its fallout from the last upgrade.  I know what needs to be fixed, but haven't had enough free time to do it.

Should be fixed soon though.  Sorry for the delays, and thank you for the heads up.


----------



## nonono90 (Mar 22, 2004)

No worries..Thanks


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 14, 2004)

The Training Partners and Instructors links have been taken offline while we look into how to reactivate them. 

The differences between the old forum software, and the new appear to be greater than I had thought, and it will take some time to figure out just where the issues lie.

Thank you to everyone who has helped out with the troubleshooting, etc. so far.


----------

